# How to delay mountd?



## amiramix (Jan 2, 2016)

My server is exporting some folders through NFS. The server is running on ZFS however those folders are not mounted automatically, they are marked as legacy mountpoints and are mounted through a file in /usr/local/etc/fstab/ by one of the jail when the jail is starting.

So the problem is that those mountpoints are not available until later to the booting process. When the server is starting it prints out those messages to the console:


```
mountd(1109): bad exports list line [here is the export line from /etc/exports]
```

For each exported mountpoint. Once the server boots up I start the jails that haven't started yet and then the NFS exports become mountable. I would like to get rid of those message. Is it possible to delay starting mountd until a specific point during the boot process, e.g. 1 second after the boot has completed and the server shows the login prompt?


----------



## gofer_touch (Jan 2, 2016)

Hmm. Sounds similar to an issue that I had some time ago. You might want to give the new autofs(5) a shot. I posted some notes about how I set it up for my use case some time ago. I'll repost it here in a second.


----------



## gofer_touch (Jan 2, 2016)

Here you go https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...and-example-configurations.54201/#post-306744


----------



## amiramix (Jan 2, 2016)

Sounds good, will need to find some time to play with automount(8).


----------



## gofer_touch (Jan 3, 2016)

amiramix said:


> Sounds good, will need to find some time to play with automount(8).



Do let us know how it turned out. Its always nice to know whether something ends up working for someone or not.


----------



## amiramix (Mar 9, 2016)

Just for reference, some other automount-like tools are discussed in this thread, i.e. automounter and volman.


----------

